
I will work on one project for free - subinsebastien
I&#x27;m an Android&#x2F;Qt developer with average skills. I&#x27;m experienced in working on industrial and mission critical projects for about 7 years. I have experience in UI&#x2F;UX design as well. I&#x27;m open for work for upto 2-3 hours a day, after my office hours the entire year (2018). I&#x27;m ready to do this for free, since I cannot accept any payment apart from my full-time employer. I will only work on ONE project. I&#x27;m ready for any type of online communications, email is preferred. I will only use toolchain I&#x27;m familiar with. I do it for fun and meet people from other parts of the world. I cannot guarantee any timely delivery.<p>Any takers? Any other thoughts or suggestions?
======
buovjaga
Retroshare is a Qt desktop application with a recent Android version:
[https://github.com/RetroShare/RetroShare/blob/master/retrosh...](https://github.com/RetroShare/RetroShare/blob/master/retroshare-
qml-app/src/android/AndroidManifest.xml)

LibreOffice has an Android version:
[https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development/BuildingForA...](https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development/BuildingForAndroid)

These are the projects I am affiliated with.

~~~
git-pull
The above projects are open source. So those are definitely areas where you
can pitch in!

~~~
subinsebastien
I have not considered open source projects which are in development, since it
prevents me from having an opportunity to develop from scratch, also highly
likely that I have to use toolchain which the project is already using, as
opposed to tools that I'm familiar with.

------
book_mentioned
Build an app graphic designers can whitelabel to sell photo "templates", ala
InstaMag. I know someone selling Photoshop templates on Etsy looking for this.

------
allenbrunson
if you use Qt, why do you limit yourself to android? wouldn’t it be fairly
simple to set up ios builds as well?

(i just recently evaluated, and rejected, qt for a project i’m about to start.
i found it to be buggy and poorly organized. and $459 per month is just
outrageous.)

~~~
subinsebastien
My Qt experience is in developing native desktop applications. I have not used
Qt for mobile apps yet.

